#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κεκλιμένες πλάκες

## SMBD

---

----------


## noutsaki

> Στην περίπτωση των κεκλιμένων πλακών, έως ποια γωνία κλίσης μπορεί να  θεωρηθεί ότι μια πλάκα επιλύεται ως οριζόντια; Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο π.χ.  5ο, 10ο 15ο κ.λ.π.?


δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει όριο, έχω όμως την αίσθηση ότι πάντα επιλύουμε την προβολή τους στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο, όπως ακριβώς στις σκάλες. Όριο μπορεί να υπάρχει για λόγους ύπαρξης ή μη διαφράγματος.. Προσωπικά σε όροφο με κεκλιμμένες πλάκες (έδραση στέγης συνήθως) κάνω και  μια επίλυση χωρίς διάφραγμα και κρατάω τα δυσμενέστερα μεγέθη.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Κάνε ένα μικρό έλεγχο με τις συνισταμένες των δυνάμεων. Στην κατεύθυνση της κλίσης θα έχεις θλίπικές δυνάμεις στη διατομή. Το διάφραγμα δεν επηρεάζεται για τις κλίσεις που αναφέρεις.

----------



----------


## sundance

Η όπλιση έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερα σημεία? Στις στηρίξεις το σπάσιμο των οπλισμών?

----------


## noutsaki

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=587

επίσης προσέχουμε τα "ανισουψή" υποστυλώματα να έχουν ικανοποιητικό πλάτος ώστε ο διαμήκης οπλισμός των κεκλιμμένων δοκαριών να αγκυρώσει ορθά. 
αν δεν γίνεται αυτό από αρχιτεκτονικούς περιορισμούς, θα πρέπει ο διαμήκης των δοκαριών να καμφθεί στο εκατέρωθεν άνοιγμα με την ίδια λογική που δίχνει η λεπτομέρεια τον οπλισμό των πλακών. 
αν έχεις το ευαγγέλιο "τέχνη του οπλισμού" δες σελ 169 οπλισμός αμβλυγώνιων και οξυγώνιων κόμβων. ίδια λογική.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Η λεπτομέρεια είναι για τον κορφιά (οπλισμός πλακός)

Ίδια διαμόρφωση και για την δοκό?

Στον κορφιά πάντα δεν διαμορφώνεται δοκός?

Στην παρατήρηση αναφέρεται: Τα κάτω σίδερα τοποθετούνται χωριστά. Τι σημαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Αν κοιτάξεις τις συνισταμένες των δυνάμεων που δρούν στο επίπεδο της πλάκας και είσαι σίγουρος ότι οι εντάσεις που προκαλούν μπορούν να παραληφθούν από την πλάκα με ασφάλεια είσαι ΟΚ. Το πρόβλημα δεν έχει απάντηση ναι ή όχι γιατί έξαρτάται από τη γεωμετρία της πλάκας, τις συνθήκες στήριξης, το φορτίο που θα αναλάβει. Σκέψου μια επίπεδη πλάκα που δέχεται φορτία στο επίπεδό της (σεισμός). Χωρίς υπολογισμούς δεχόμαστε πως η επάρκειά της είναι αποδεκτή, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων. 

Δεν μου έχει τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση και δεν έχω κάνει καμμία ανάλυση. Αυτά που γράφω είναι πιθανοί προβληματισμοί.

----------


## ppetros

45 μοίρες δύσκολα θα βρεις στην ελλάδα. Ενα εύρος έως 30 μοίρες νομίζω είναι λογικό για να θεωρηθεί ως οριζόντια.

----------

